# Sash brush and trim length explanation



## Davidpainter (Jun 25, 2019)

I am trying to learn about the differences in paint brush types. In particular, I have not found a good explanation of what a "sash" brush is. I have seen angled and flat sash brushes. I have seen angled brushes which are not labeled as a sash brush. What makes a brush a "sash" brush compared to a brush which is not a sash brush? 
Thanks


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

It's the thickness of the ferrule that holds the bristles. Usually if something is called a "sash" it is thinner than a "wall" brush. Sash brushes can be angled or flat. I like both, but have my favorites in both types.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

actually it is the handle shape as much as anything that determines what is considered a sash brush. A brush with a long thin handle is typically called a sash brush when a brush with a shorter, thicker handle is a wall brush. Unfortunately just like gloss/sheen levels there is little standardization of terms and it may vary from manufacturer to manufacturer.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I painted about 10 years before discovering round sash brushes. They are hard to beat on windows with mullions. They don't knock the paint off the high point of the profile like a conventional sash brush can, and load well. I always run a round brush for the mullions and a regular 2" angled sash when doing a large number of such windows. Which ever brush I'm not using is wrapped in a plastic bag, close at hand.


----------



## Davidpainter (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks for all of the replies, very helpful.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Lightningboy65 said:


> They are hard to beat on windows with mullions.


I always thought those little bars were muntin bars. I've never heard them called mullions before. ...learn something new every day!


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

jennifertemple said:


> I always thought those little bars were muntin bars. I've never heard them called mullions before. ...learn something new every day!


Technically you are correct the muntin is the correct term for smaller framework holding glass. Mullions are heavier cross members in a multi window unit. They are often used interchangeably (incorrectly so). MY bad. I atribute it to a poor upbringing.....many in my area refer to them as mullions.


----------

